# cleaning loco wheels?



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

How do you clean those tiny wheels? 2/3rds of the wheel is covered and they do not rotate by hand.
Do you use something to rotate the wheels while cleaning? Thanks, Don


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I flip them upside down in my sponge cradle and apply some power. While they turn, I hold a rag with a little Isopropyl Alcohol on them to clean them up.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I flip them upside down in my sponge cradle and apply some power. While they turn, I hold a *rag* with a little Isopropyl Alcohol on them to clean them up.


Q-tip...:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You use a lot of Q-tips for O-gauge wheels, so I use an old rag.


----------



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

Where do you hook up power? I have a12wheel drive loco. All the wheels rotate. Don


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Use fine wire, like the brushes on a motor...enough contact to get them turning or, pop the shell and direct connect to the motor or the split halves of the frame.


----------



## jargonlet (Dec 21, 2011)

I made a test track for HO and N. It's slightly over 2 1/2' long so that I can test even longest HO steamers that I have. I use a paper towel with isopropyl alcohol on it placed flat on the track. I hold the engine to where the wheels barely touch the track on the end with no paper towel.


----------



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

Thanks for the ideas. I have a "programing track" I think i will put a stop block at the end and let the wheels slip while I clean. Don


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Don Trinko said:


> How do you clean those tiny wheels? 2/3rds of the wheel is covered and they do not rotate by hand.
> Do you use something to rotate the wheels while cleaning? Thanks, Don


As I have been going through my N scale engines I clean them with a Q tip and 190 proof. :thumbsup: (free to me)

What I did was just clean what you see, then run it on the track 4" and clean again, then repeat that.
I was wondering if there was a better way myself.

Tell you what a clean wheel is a happy wheel, makes a big difference in running. 
Clean track helps also.




gunrunnerjohn said:


> I flip them upside down in my sponge cradle and apply some power. While they turn, I hold a rag with a little Isopropyl Alcohol on them to clean them up.


John you have N scale now?


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

big ed said:


> John you have N scale now?


He told me he tried it one time but they kept getting sucked up into the gears of his Lionel stuff...pretty sad. :laugh::thumbsup:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Yep, they're all ground up in the gears, but I have some N-scale wheels and other chewed up parts. 

Shay's suggestion works for HO, no reason to think it wouldn't work with N, just use smaller wire.


----------

